# JComboBox Listener



## erdmulch (10. Apr 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab eine JComboBox was auch einwandfrei funktioniert!
nun will ich die angezeigen werte weiterverarbeiten!
sprich, ich brauch einen Listener allerdings bekomm ich das nicht hin

was mach ich falsch?

danke im voraus


```
Laufwerke = new JComboBox();
                //Auswahl.setFont(new Font("Arial", Font.PLAIN, 14));
                Laufwerke.setBounds(10, 50, 60, 25);
                //Laufwerke.addActionListener(myLz);
                this.b.add(Laufwerke);

                File[] roots = File.listRoots();
                for (int i = 0; i < roots.length; i++)
                {
                    Laufwerke.addItem(roots[i].getAbsolutePath());
                }
                Laufwerke.addActionListener(new ActionListener() 
                {
                    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) 
                    {
                        final Object selectedItem = comboBox.getSelectedItem();
                        textArea.append("ActionListener --> selectedItem: " + selectedItem + "\n");
                    }
                });
```


----------



## erdmulch (10. Apr 2011)

Dies wird rot markiert bei eclipse aber warum?

```
new ActionListener()
```


----------



## eRaaaa (10. Apr 2011)

Tja kann man wohl so schwer sagen kann tausend Gründe haben (wie sehen z.B. deine imports aus?  ) , mach ein KSKB!
Oder schau auch mal hier vorbei:How to Use Combo Boxes (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)
Ansonsten was auffällt: Laufwerke = deine Combobox wo du auch den Listener ran hängst, was ist dann 
	
	
	
	





```
comboBox
```
 (comboBox.getSelectedItem)?


----------

